# The Knicks Must See Things That We Dont



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Just take a look at their player roster and you can work it out for yourself. three old overpaid point guards, Jackson, Eisley, Ward and they also had Bogues but he retired. A shooting guard who is on a $100 million dollar deal, to just spot up for jumpers all day. they obviously must have overrated the way the zone defences were going to work. Trading Pat Ewing for Glen Rice, another perimeter player, when they already had Sprewell and Houston. Sure they needed to show Ewing some respect but not replacing him with another big man. oh sorry i forgot they got Luc Longley and his 50 million contract for Pat.In turn they traded Glen Rice to get Shandon Anderson who is on about 7 million per year. once again they miss out on getting another big player for another perimeter player, when they have Spree and Houston. Then they trade a first round pick for Erick Strickland who lasted for about a season and was benched most of the time. Then in the 1999 draft they tried to take a big player and took Fred Weiss with the #15 pick, who is just a big stiff.and will never play in the NBA. Wait there is more, giving Clarence Weatherspoon a multi million, multi year contract, who is an undersized power forward at 6"7 and is too slow, too bad ball handling to play the three anyway. they turned down some solid trades for Camby prior to the deadline last year. Remember they almost got Vin Baker for Pat Ewing a few years ago, if you remember, what a joke!!! Come draft day, expect them to do something very stupid, maybe trading the #7 for another perimeter player such as Michael Dickerson??? That was just a joke!!!Did I mention that they are so far over the cap that it is just humorous. if you are over the cap, you would expect that you have heaps of superstars and great players who will always make the playoffs. However we all saw the way the Knicks played this year. They cannot improve their roster now. The guy pulling the Knicks strings needs to have a really hard look at himself and if I was the owner I would have fired his sorry ***, as he has crippled a once proud and respected team and organisation into a joke!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

You MUST be talk'n about Layden,LOL:laugh:!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

*Knicks*

Imagine the Knicks make it to the second round of the playoffs next year.:laugh: :grinning:  Now that would be the biggest shocker off the season, besides Allen Iverson finally coming to practice:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Knicks*

Yeah, they have made some of the stupidest deals in the history of basketball. Signing Houston to a $120 million is a complete joke. He is totally inconsistent. They need good player in the first round, maybe Wilcox, but he could be a bust for the Knicks. In the 2nd round they have to draft Steve Logan, he is one of the best PGs in the draft. The only reason that he is projected to be an early 1st rounder is because of his size. They also need to get rid of Mark Jackson.:yes:


----------

